#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Святой

## Балдинг

В ПК встречается фраза, содержащая примерно такие слова: "...Святая жизнь прожита, не будет больше рождений...".

Не подскажете:
а) полный набор значений палийского слова, переводимого как "святой" ("святая");
б) этимологию этого палийского слова.

----------


## Антарадхана

Brahmacariya https://dsalsrv04.uchicago.edu/cgi-b...&searchhws=yes

Возвышенная, чистая и целомудренная жизнь отшельников, аскетов и монахов. Подразумевает следование следующим правилам (как минимум):

"Когда он отправился в бездомную жизнь, наделённый монашеской тренировкой и образом жизни, отбрасывая убийство, он воздерживается от уничтожения жизни. Он живёт без дубины, без оружия, добросовестный, милосердный, желающий блага всем живым существам. 

Отбрасывая взятие того, что не дано, он воздерживается от взятия того, что [ему] не было дано. Он берёт только то, что дают, принимает только подаренное, живёт честно, без мыслей о воровстве. 

Отбрасывая сексуальную жизнь, он ведёт жизнь целомудренную, сторонясь и воздерживаясь от половых сношений, которые привычны среди простых людей. 

Отбрасывая лживую речь, он воздерживается от лживой речи. Он говорит истину, держится за истину, [в этом] он прочен, надёжен, не обманывает мир. 

Отбрасывая речь, сеющую распри, он воздерживается от речи, сеющей распри. То, что он слышал здесь, он не рассказывает там, чтобы не посеять рознь между этими людьми и теми. То, что он слышал там, он не рассказывал здесь, чтобы не посеять рознь между тамошними людьми и здешними. Так он примиряет тех, кто поругался, и [ещё больше] укрепляет тех, кто дружен, любит согласие, радуется согласию, наслаждается согласием, говорит [такие] вещи, которые создают согласие. 

Отбрасывая грубую речь, он воздерживается от грубой речи. Он говорит слова, которые мягкие, приятные уху, любящие, проникающие в сердце, вежливые, привлекательные и нравящиеся большинству людей. 

Отбрасывая пустую болтовню, он воздерживается от пустой болтовни. Он говорит в нужный момент, говорит действительное, полезное, говорит о Дхамме, о Винае. В должный момент он говорит ценные слова, разумные, лаконичные, полезные. 

Он воздерживается от нанесения вреда семенам и растениям. 

Он ест только один раз в день, воздерживаясь от принятия пищи ночью и вне должного времени. 

Он воздерживается от танцев, пения, музыки, и неуместных зрелищ. 

Он воздерживается от украшения себя ношением гирлянд, применения мази и ароматов. 

Он воздерживается от высоких и больших кроватей. 

Он воздерживается от принятия золота и серебра, сырого зерна, сырого мяса, женщин и девушек, рабов и рабынь, овец и коз, птиц и свиней, слонов, коров, коней и кобыл, полей и земель. 

Он воздерживается от взятия на себя обязанности посыльного; от покупки и продажи; от жульничества на весах, в монетах и мерах; от взяточничества, обмана и мошенничества. 

Он воздерживается от нанесения увечий, убийств, заключения под стражу, разбоя, грабежа и насилия. 

Он довольствуется комплектом [монашеских] одежд для покрытия тела и едой с подаяний для поддержания своего желудка. Куда бы он ни отправился, он берёт с собой только это. Подобно птице, которая куда бы ни отправилась, крылья – её единственный груз, точно также и монах довольствуется комплектом одежд для покрытия тела и едой с подаяний для поддержания своего желудка. 

Наделённый этой совокупностью благородной нравственности, он внутренне ощущает удовольствие от безукоризненности". АН 4.198

----------

Алик (22.02.2019), Балдинг (19.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В ПК встречается фраза, содержащая примерно такие слова: "...Святая жизнь прожита, не будет больше рождений...".
> 
> Не подскажете:
> а) полный набор значений палийского слова, переводимого как "святой" ("святая");
> б) этимологию этого палийского слова.


Как уже написали выше, "святая жизнь" так переводят - brahmacariya
Это сложное слово по типу индийских слов  татпуруша
Основное  справа - _cariya_, что можно передать, как: образ жизни, стиль поведения, практика применение чегото, выполнение, ... ;   буквально: пасьба (от _carа_ - пастбище, угодья) 
Какое именно  cariya имеется ввиду ? определяет добавленное слева слово brahma, - brahmacariya.
И как традиционно объясняется этимология  в одном из комментариев*, в данном случае слово brahma может означать, как брахманов (тогда можно понять как cariya брахманов), так и Брахму (тогда можно понять как cariya Брахм). Но в любом случае** имеется ввиду именно seṭṭha (наилучшее, высшее) cariya.

(*Brahmaṃ cariyaṃ, brahmānaṃ vā cariyaṃ brahmacariyaṃ, seṭṭhacariyanti vuttaṃ hoti. )
(** так как и брахманы и Брахма - высшие\наилучшие\seṭṭha, либо среди сословий людей(в первом варианте этимологии), либо среди сонмов Богов(во втором))

п.с. Как брахманы, так и Брахмы,  это также - интеллигенты, существа труда умственного и созидательного труда .  
seṭṭha - также имеет значения: глава какогото предприятия, голова кампании, задумщик стратегии\мероприятия,  так напр. Бхаданта Буддагхоса объясняет в комментарии на первые две строки Дхаммапады (там есть сложное слово mano*seṭṭhā*, что уважаемый Парибок напр. переводит: Ум – их* глава*(следуя по сути традиционному комментарию, хотя возможно скорее присущему ему глубокому чувству индийского языка ), а уважаемый Топоров передаёт значение более принятым в западных словарях:  их *лучшая* часть – разум).
Это я к чему, к тому что вполне можно передать смысл brahmacariya, как - высшая\лучшая cariya, созидательная cariya, интеллигентная cariyа.
и откуда в переводах берётся "святая" - непонятно)

----------

Балдинг (19.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как уже написали выше, "святая жизнь" так переводят - brahmacariya
> Это сложное слово по типу индийских слов  татпуруша
> Основное  справа - [*I]cariya[/I], что можно передать, как: образ жизни, стиль поведения, практика применение чегото, выполнение, ... ;   буквально: пасьба (от carа - пастбище, угодья)* 
> Какое именно  cariya имеется ввиду ? определяет добавленное слева слово brahma, - brahmacariya.
> И как традиционно объясняется этимология  в одном из комментариев*, в данном случае слово brahma может означать, как брахманов (тогда можно понять как cariya брахманов), так и Брахму (тогда можно понять как cariya Брахм). Но в любом случае** имеется ввиду именно seṭṭha (наилучшее, высшее) cariya.
> 
> (*Brahmaṃ cariyaṃ, brahmānaṃ vā cariyaṃ brahmacariyaṃ, seṭṭhacariyanti vuttaṃ hoti. )
> (** так как и брахманы и Брахма - высшие\наилучшие\seṭṭha, либо среди сословий людей(в первом варианте этимологии), либо среди сонмов Богов(во втором))
> 
> ...


Удалая реникса, как водится у нашего отпетого лингвофрика...

Уже хотя бы потому, что _cariya_ происходит не от _cara_ (означающего не "пастбище, угодья", а _one who walks or frequents; 2. a spy_), но -- от _car, carati_ (walks or roams about; behaves; practises; performs).
Заодно: в русском нет слова _пасьба_, но есть -- _пастьба_.

Наконец, в итоге получилось, что _брахма-чарья_ = высшая/лучшая, созидательная, интеллигентная "пасьба" (процесс наблюдения за скотом, кормящимся на сельскохозяйственных угодиях; форма активного питания животных, при котором уничтожается (потребляется) только часть имеющихся в данном месте кормов). Ну не дурдом ли? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....


Asāre sāramatino, sāre cāsāradassino;
Te sāraṃ nādhigacchanti, micchāsaṅkappagocarā.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Asāre sāramatino, sāre cāsāradassino;
> Te sāraṃ nādhigacchanti, micchāsaṅkappagocarā.


Всё верно: у меня и шло о принимающем (да ещё и выдающем) неистину за истину (и -- наоборот).
Потому он никогда не постигнет истину в силу ложных воззрений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё верно: у меня и шло о принимающем (да ещё и выдающем) неистину за истину (и -- наоборот).
> Потому он никогда не постигнет истину в силу ложных воззрений.


Как всегда любите Себя похвалить.
А сообщение моё так и не поняли, так как палийский текст практически вообще не читаете, а сразу "шаблон" уже кем то сделанного перевода.
Вот и гуляют у "нас" в основном переводы посредством третьих языков и изысков в пали европейцев 19 века, с разницей лишь что кто то коряво и русским владеет, а кто то в русском более грамотен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как всегда любите Себя похвалить.
> А сообщение моё так и не поняли, так как палийский текст практически вообще не читаете, а сразу "шаблон" уже кем то сделанного перевода.
> Вот гуляют у нас в основном переводы посредством третьих языков и изысков в пали европейцев 19 века, с разницей лишь что кто то коряво и русским владеет, а кто то в русском более грамотен.


А чего там понимать, что в сообщении, что в предыдущем посте?
Ваш предыдущий был класса "вали кулём -- потом разберём".
Я и разобрал. Привычно, ибо -- не в первый раз.

И переводы у меня, в отличие от Вашего блефа, не гуляют : ), ибо я с ними давно уже ра-бо-таю, в т.ч. без вторых и третьих языков.
А Вы даже русского толком не знаете, привычно косяча в нём (см. моё предыдущее) сплошь и рядом.

В целом же, мои соболезнования, -- твёрдо стали на путь Вон Сона, много лет балующего себя и всех то рениксами, то блефом, то враньём, то демагогией...
Он споначалу и переводчиков любых, было дело, лихо нёс, образно говоря, по кочкам (непросветлённые они, мол! : ), сам ни текстика не переведя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чего там понимать, что в сообщении, что в предыдущем посте?
> Ваш предыдущий был класса "вали кулём -- потом разберём".
> Я и разобрал. Привычно, ибо -- не в первый раз.
> 
> И переводы у меня, в отличие от Вашего блефа, не гуляют : ), ибо я с ними давно уже ра-бо-таю, в т.ч. без вторых и третьих языков.
> А Вы даже русского толком не знаете, привычно косяча в нём (см. моё предыдущее) сплошь и рядом.
> 
> В целом же, мои соболезнования, -- твёрдо стали на путь Вон Сона, много лет балующего себя и всех то рениксами, то блефом, то враньём, то демагогией...
> Он споначалу и переводчиков любых, было дело, лихо нёс, образно говоря, по кочкам (непросветлённые они, мол! : ), сам ни текстика не переведя.


Вот так и проявляются старые обиды, уязвленное самомнение и тщеславие. Жажда попытаться уязвить, хоть исподтишка - непреодолима для Вас. Крепко же засел Вам Вон Сон. Желаю Вам обрести невозмутимость и неуязвимость вместо привычного самогипноза о неподверженности и невозмутимости.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот так и проявляются старые обиды, уязвленное самомнение и тщеславие. Жажда попытаться уязвить, хоть исподтишка - непреодолима для Вас. Крепко же засел Вам Вон Сон. Желаю Вам обрести невозмутимость и неуязвимость вместо привычного самогипноза о неподверженности и невозмутимости.


Чего всполошились с очередной проекцией? : )
У меня неплохая память и... привязанность : ) к аналитике. Потому это -- очередная констатация фактов, без никаких обид, обманок, поклёпов этц.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

У уважаемого Юй Кана тактика, что не нравится - сообщениями на несколько страниц закидать. И к концу вообще в другую сторону свернуть.
А то что он всех подряд оскорбляет и пытается как то побольней ужалить - не обращайте внимания, это тоже его такой излюбленный вспомогательный ход : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> У уважаемого Юй Кана тактика, что не нравится - сообщениями на несколько страниц закидать. И к концу вообще в другую сторону свернуть.
> А то что он всех подряд оскорбляет и пытается как то побольней ужалить - не обращайте внимания, это тоже его такой излюбленный вспомогательный ход : )


Он не замечает омраченности недоброжелательностью, но его выпады наивны и всякий раз мимо цели. Нет проблем с обращением внимания или с необращением внимания. Он ничего не задевает, кроме собственной иллюзии.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чего всполошились с очередной проекцией? : )
> У меня неплохая память и... привязанность : ) к аналитике. Потому это -- очередная констатация фактов, без никаких обид, обманок, поклёпов этц.


Это Ваша проекция, насчет "всполошились". Вы как раньше себе выдумывали образы своих оппонентов, так и сейчас живете в выдумках. В Ваших выдумках это, конечно же, факты. Вы их припоминаете не без причин, снова и снова. Но Вы этих причин не видите, не можете исследовать. Все свои проекции, демагогию, подмены Вы продолжаете приписывать своим собеседникам и иначе не можете. Вы не распознали неумелые склонности своего ума, не можете их опознать, не стыдитесь их и не способны отстраниться, обуздать их влечение. 

Вам нужно общение с благими друзьями, чтобы Вы замечали свои недостатки, а не недостатки других, чтобы Вы стыдились своих недостатков и взращивали умелые качества, а не потакали неумелым. 

Сколько бы Вы ни делали выпадов, ответ Вам был и остается тем же самым. Не там копаетесь - обратите ум на самого себя. Примените знания, которые накопили. У Вас остается совсем немного времени, совсем немного решительных попыток покинуть этот берег. А Вы взращиваете лишь тщеславие и лелеете наивные мечты, что можете кого-то чему-то научить. Конечно же, есть люди, на которых Вы можете произвести впечатление. Но Вы сами знаете, что Вам некуда этих людей направить.

Так зачем же Вы все еще надуваете щеки и пытаетесь соревноваться? Это пагубное пристрастие. Вы сами это знаете, уделите внимание его обузданию.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так и думал: фейкеры Вова Н. и Лёша Вон Сон нашли, наконец-то, друг друга! Чё и было предсказато.
И в этом тож виноватый Юй Кан. : )
А язык пали, в коем они не смыслят, в этом не виноватый... %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так и думал: фейкеры Вова Н. и Лёша Вон Сон нашли, наконец-то, друг друга! Чё и было предсказато.
> И в этом тож виноватый Юй Кан. : )
> А язык пали, в коем они не смыслят, в этом не виноватый... %)


Вы по прежнему привязаны к вине и обвинениям, но не осознаете ни причин этого, ни плодов. Вы не знаете зачем это делаете, у Вас нет цели, Вы делаете это машинально. У Вас есть ощущение, что это выгодно, но Вы не задуваетесь, в чем эта выгода прямо сейчас. Вы не достигаете никакого результата таким потаканием привычке, не уделяете внимания ситуации, не уделяете внимания условиям ситуации, не уделяете внимания прекращению условий. Обычное, профаническое мышление.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы по прежнему привязаны к вине и обвинениям, но не осознаете ни причин этого, ни плодов. Вы не знаете зачем это делаете, у Вас нет цели, Вы делаете это машинально. У Вас есть ощущение, что это выгодно, но Вы не задуваетесь, в чем эта выгода прямо сейчас. Вы не достигаете никакого результата таким потаканием привычке, не уделяете внимания ситуации, не уделяете внимания условиям ситуации, не уделяете внимания прекращению условий. Обычное, профаническое мышление.


Мсье, нешто у Вас в ушах чисто конкретные бананы, как в том анеке, и Вы ещё очень хотите об этом поговорить? : )

По улице идёт мужчина с бананами, воткнутыми в уши.
Идущий ему навстречу решается помочь: 
-- Извините, у вас в ушах -- бананы.
-- Что?
-- У вас в ушах -- ба-на-ны!
-- Говорите громче! Вы что, не видите: у меня же в ушах -- бананы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мсье, нешто у Вас в ушах чисто конкретные бананы, как в том анеке, и Вы ещё очень хотите об этом поговорить? : )
> 
> По улице идёт мужчина с бананами, воткнутыми в уши.
> Идущий ему навстречу решается помочь: 
> -- Извините, у вас в ушах -- бананы.
> -- Что?
> -- У вас в ушах -- ба-на-ны!
> -- Говорите громче! Вы что, не видите: у меня же в ушах -- бананы?


Вы хотите что-то донести, у Вас это не получается раз за разом. Может быть попытаться понять, что Вы делаете не так? Вам уже сто раз сказано - Вы себе воображаете своих оппонентов, переносите на них свои проекции и пытаетесь общаться с воображаемыми проекциями. И с чего бы оппонентом к Вам прислушиваться? Перестаньте разговаривать с нарисованными на стене персонажами. Даже если Вы им пририсуете бананы в ушах, это не поможет. Будьте внимательнее и проверяйте свои гипотезы. Не умеете - учитесь.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы хотите что-то донести, у Вас это не получается раз за разом. Может быть попытаться понять, что Вы делаете не так? Вам уже сто раз сказано - Вы себе воображаете своих оппонентов, переносите на них свои проекции и пытаетесь общаться с воображаемыми проекциями. И с чего бы оппонентом к Вам прислушиваться? Перестаньте разговаривать с нарисованными на стене персонажами. Даже если Вы им пририсуете бананы в ушах, это не поможет. Будьте внимательнее и проверяйте свои гипотезы. Не умеете - учитесь.


Да не, не хлопочите... : )
Когда разоблачаю, анализирую, разбираю что-то (чьё-то) -- не рассчитываю, что оно (она, он) это поймёт
Умный -- поймёт, глупый -- ни за фто (а то ещё и обидится и/или просто начнёт нести пургу, кагбе научая дзэн, почему нет?)...
В чём проблема, если у некоторых -- бананы в ушах, отчего они не слушают и не слышат, а токмо болтают своё и о своём? : )
Имеют право! : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да не, не хлопочите... : )
> Когда разоблачаю, анализирую, разбираю что-то (чьё-то) -- не рассчитываю, что оно (она, он) это поймёт
> Умный -- поймёт, глупый -- ни за фто (а то ещё и обидится и/или просто начнёт нести пургу, кагбе научая дзэн, почему нет?)...
> В чём проблема, если у некоторых -- бананы в ушах, отчего они не слушают и не слышат, а токмо болтают своё и о своём? : )
> Имеют право! : )


Когда Вы разоблачаете, Вас тоже будут разоблачать. С той же целью - умный поймет, глупый ни за что. 
Вы по прежнему мните себя мудрецом среди глупцов, Вам ни за что не признать, что кто-то знает точно то, о чем Вы и мечтать боитесь. 

И если Вы думаете, что своими разоблачениями Вы как-то прикроете свою слепоту и наивность - то это тщетные фантазии. У Вас большой багаж знаний, но Вы не знаете как его применять. Можете и дальше надувать щеки, сколько пожелаете. Они уже больше чем багаж знаний. И это не очень требуется разоблачать "для других". Немного здесь найдется людей, которые этого не замечали  :Smilie: 

Мните себя разоблачителем и дальше, если хотите. Тешьте свое тщеславие проницательного дедушки. Продолжайте играть в снисхождение коверкая язык и впадая в сюси-пуси.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Удалая реникса, как водится у нашего отпетого лингвофрика...
> 
> Уже хотя бы потому, что _cariya_ происходит не от _cara_ (означающего не "пастбище, угодья", а _one who walks or frequents; 2. a spy_), но -- от _car, carati_ (walks or roams about; behaves; practises; performs).
> Заодно: в русском нет слова _пасьба_, но есть -- _пастьба_.
> 
> Наконец, в итоге получилось, что _брахма-чарья_ = высшая/лучшая, созидательная, интеллигентная "пасьба" (процесс наблюдения за скотом, кормящимся на сельскохозяйственных угодиях; форма активного питания животных, при котором уничтожается (потребляется) только часть имеющихся в данном месте кормов). Ну не дурдом ли? : )


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,

С одной стороны видно, что у Вас период саркастического самоутверждения. Некий tension манифестируется, в частности, таким образом, на который приходится писать комментарий. Памятуя заветы Будды (1), можно было бы по идее предпринять в такие периоды осознанность чувств в чувствах, ума в уме. И как бы рационально понимаю, что то, что приходится к Вам обращаться в такой период, несколько как бы непродуктивно.

С другой стороны, теплится надежда на разумность, а также на то, что основной пар уже выпущен, что создает более благоприятные условия для мышления. И здесь и сейчас эта надежда (вкупе с иными факторами, создающими обстановку) перевесила указанное выше рациональное соображение.

А. Феноменология

Поскольку плохо владею алгоритмизируемым навыком быстрого поиска в интернете, надеюсь на Вашу память. Лишь два случая.
Помните давнишний разбор одной сутты с "метафорой коня (скакуна)"? Когда открылись любопытные, в отличие от версии навскидку, прочтения.
Помните менее давнишний случай с вопросом неоднозначного места из переведенной Вами сутты, на который (вопрос) Вы любезно отправили вопрошающего к концепции лок как таковых, а другой небезызвестный Вам участник форума предложил более любопытную интерпретацию, которую Вы, насколько мне не изменяет память, положительно оценили?
Это лишь два случая, которых по-идее [я же мало читаю БФ и не все из прочитанного помню] может быть существенно больше.

Б. Пастьба

Что характерно, при мудром восприятии поста 3, воспринятый смысл не страдает вследствие уточнения буквальных нюансов этимологии слова cariya.

Ratio

Идея в чем? Даже наличие сомнений в этимологии слова cariya [к примеру: "а чего это он здесь пасется, все что-то высматривает?" -- вот Вам и шпион; "ходит вокруг да около каждый день в этом районе" -- вот Вам и пастьба, при этом не просто гуляет, а наблюдает и следит -- поведение, регулярный образ действий] не оправдывает применения некоторых сильных эпитетов (апеллирующих к эмоциям, но не к разуму), замеченных в комментируемом посте. Памятуем заветы Будды (2) о правильной речи.

P.S. Юй Кан сегодняшний, в принципе, *не обязан* цепляться за ярлыки, навешанные на имена (нама) тех или иных людей (пудгала) Юй Каном вчерашним. Динамика, диалектика, поток.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
> 
> С одной стороны видно, что у Вас период саркастического самоутверждения. Некий tension манифестируется, в частности, таким образом, на который приходится писать комментарий. Памятуя заветы Будды (1), можно было бы по идее предпринять в такие периоды осознанность чувств в чувствах, ума в уме. И как бы рационально понимаю, что то, что приходится к Вам обращаться в такой период, несколько как бы непродуктивно.


Пишу местами иронично, потом что ироник, по образу мысли. 
Стало быть, никакого самоутверждения в этом нет: мне уже достаточно лет, чтоб знать, чего сто'ю.
К примеру, отказался, было дело, от статуса "Основной участник", т.к., образно говоря, в штанах с лампасами : ) не нуждаюсь...




> С другой стороны, теплится надежда на разумность, а также на то, что основной пар уже выпущен, что создает более благоприятные условия для мышления. И здесь и сейчас эта надежда (вкупе с иными факторами, создающими обстановку) перевесила указанное выше рациональное соображение.


Не было, честное слово, никакого пара, была ирония и искренний разбор оттоптанного Вовой Н.: на случай, если кто-то поверил им оттоптанному.
Не первый и не последний раз и не только от него разбираю такое.




> А. Феноменология
> 
> Поскольку плохо владею алгоритмизируемым навыком быстрого поиска в интернете, надеюсь на Вашу память. Лишь два случая.
> Помните давнишний разбор одной сутты с "метафорой коня (скакуна)"? Когда открылись любопытные, в отличие от версии навскидку, прочтения.
> Помните менее давнишний случай с вопросом неоднозначного места из переведенной Вами сутты, на который (вопрос) Вы любезно отправили вопрошающего к концепции лок как таковых, а другой небезызвестный Вам участник форума предложил более любопытную интерпретацию, которую Вы, насколько мне не изменяет память, положительно оценили?
> Это лишь два случая, которых по-идее [я же мало читаю БФ и не все из прочитанного помню] может быть существенно больше.


Да, всяко бывает. Кто-то, случается, правильно дополняет или исправляет сказанное мною, за что бываю ему благодарен. Вот и вся феноменология. : )




> Б. Пастьба
> 
> Что характерно, при мудром восприятии поста 3, воспринятый смысл не страдает вследствие уточнения буквальных нюансов этимологии слова cariya.


Человек делает вид, будто как-то разбирается в пали (или санскрите), не давая себе труда просто порыться в общедоступных словарях (прямые линки на какие я ему давал, а потом перестал), а просто выдумывая.
Оттого уже не раз предупреждал читающих его посты: не верьте, проверяйте каждое выданное им утверждение.




> Ratio
> 
> Идея в чем? Даже наличие сомнений в этимологии слова cariya [к примеру: "а чего это он здесь пасется, все что-то высматривает?" -- вот Вам и шпион; "ходит вокруг да около каждый день в этом районе" -- вот Вам и пастьба, при этом не просто гуляет, а наблюдает и следит -- поведение, регулярный образ действий] не оправдывает применения некоторых сильных эпитетов (апеллирующих к эмоциям, но не к разуму), замеченных в комментируемом посте. Памятуем заветы Будды (2) о правильной речи.


Стараюсь называть вещи своими именами, только и всего. И в оправданиях это не нуждается.
Человек выдал пословный перевод _брахмачарья_, усомнившись, как у него водится, в устоявшемся литературном варианте перевода. В силу чего получилась явная дурь. (Не зря дал при этом словарные значения слова _пастьба_.) 
Над чем я и посмеялся. А у него подобные измышленные рениксы -- хронические...




> P.S. Юй Кан сегодняшний, в принципе, *не обязан* цепляться за ярлыки, навешанные на имена (нама) тех или иных людей (пудгала) Юй Каном вчерашним. Динамика, диалектика, поток.


А то я не знаю? : ))
Рад, что Вы понимаете так, как умеете или не умеете. Но не останавливайтесь на этом. а то застрянете в воде, в какую не войти дважды! : )

Отвечаю/объясняю чисто из уважения, не рассчитывая при этом на сколь-нибудь сообразное понимание. Но продолжать не буду.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Б. Пастьба
> 
> Что характерно, при мудром восприятии поста 3, воспринятый смысл не страдает вследствие уточнения буквальных нюансов этимологии слова cariya.
> 
> Ratio
> 
> Идея в чем? Даже наличие сомнений в этимологии слова cariya [к примеру: "а чего это он здесь пасется, все что-то высматривает?" -- вот Вам и шпион; "ходит вокруг да около каждый день в этом районе" -- вот Вам и пастьба, при этом не просто гуляет, а наблюдает и следит -- поведение, регулярный образ действий] не оправдывает применения некоторых сильных эпитетов (апеллирующих к эмоциям, но не к разуму), замеченных в комментируемом посте. Памятуем заветы Будды (2) о правильной речи.
> .


Вот и раскрыли использование глагола carati (√car), причём не перекручивая исходного значения.

И ведь всё ещё можно  в русском встретить выражение : пасётся [гдето \ в чёмто] 
Но для русского такое использование более уже типа сленг, просторечивый анахронизм. А в пали (да и в санскрите) именно таких использований сплошь и рядом.
И это передаёт тонкие оттенки смысла, когда используется именно "чарати", а: не "гаччхати", не "васати", не "вихарати" не (и т.д)

...

----------

Балдинг (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Небольшое уточнение о _мудром восприятии_, при котором "воспринятый смысл не страдает вследствие уточнения буквальных нюансов этимологии слова cariya".

"Буквальные нюансы этимологии" -- это высокий эвфемизм %), ибо речь идёт о ложной (лингвофрической)  этимологии пал. слова _чарья_: не от " шпионской пастьбы" : ), а от _walks or roams about; behaves; practises; performs_ (перевод см. в словарях или электронных переводчиках).

При этом, _мудрствуя лукаво_ (домысливая, трактуя в хвост и в гриву : ) можно доказать что угодно или желанно, примеров чему -- без числа, вплоть до объявления, к примеру, цветным ч/б телевизора ("Чёрный -- цвет? Да. Белый -- тоже. Значит, ч/б телевизор -- ура! -- цветной").

В общем, к реальной, а не лукавой этимологии такие уловки -- никаким боком не... Они -- на любителя оправдывать ложное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В ПК встречается фраза, содержащая примерно такие слова: "...Святая жизнь прожита, не будет больше рождений...".


Добавлю ещё немного уже касаемо конкретно этой фразы:

Khīṇā jāti, *vusitaṃ brahmacariyaṃ*, kataṃ karaṇīyaṃ, nāparaṃ itthattāyā
(что и переводят: Прекращены рождения, *святая жизнь прожита*, то что нужно было сделать -сделанно, за этим больше ничего не будет.)

а  не касаемо этимологии слова.


Здесь можно понимать:
 vusitaṃ brahmacariyaṃ 
и как:
исполнено обучение \ обучение осуществлено \ тренировка свершена \ завершено ученичество 

(так как brahmacariya это и следование системе обучения, уклад ученичества и обучение это также специфика сословия брахманов,  и далее из того же традиционного объяснения следующее уже после разбора этимологии:
Brahmacariyaṃ nāma methunaviratisamaṇadhamma*sāsana*maggānaṃ adhivacanaṃ. )



Что кмк., более соответствует ситуации, так как это классическая фраза которую произносят по становлению Архатом. 
Архаты также называются "необучающиеся\не тренирующийся"(пали:asekha, санскр: aśaikṣa), в отличии от остальных "обучающихся\тренирующихся" как обычных учеников, так и Арйев.
(отсюда кстати и название раздела правил Виная - sekhiya, и напр. те что каждодневно (или временно на период обучения\тренировки(или предварительно в качестве тренировки\обучения перед полной упасампадой)) принимаются пять (восемь(десять))частей правил тренировки -sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi)

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------

